# Anyone know Anything About Trumpf Watches?



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Before I was ill I used to be a sheet metal worker/fabricator so I've known of the Trumpf name for many years due to their top quality industrial punches and lasers but I think they've produced watches too having seen one on chrono24.

So does anyone know anything about the watch brand re quality etc, I'd just like to know as I'm curious

.http://[IMG alt="slmsyg.jpg"]http://i64.tinypic.com/slmsyg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Steve D70 said:


> Before I was ill I used to be a sheet metal worker/fabricator so I've known of the Trumpf name for many years due to their top quality industrial punches and lasers but I think they've produced watches too having seen one on chrono24.
> 
> So does anyone know anything about the watch brand re quality etc, I'd just like to know as I'm curious
> 
> .http://[IMG alt="slmsyg.jpg"]http://i64.tinypic.com/slmsyg.jpg[/IMG]


 We have Trumpf Laser Welders where i work too. In fact they've had them for years, the newest one has a big robot attachment


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

It's a nice watch. I think the name may struggle now, partly for the association with a somewhat, ahem, divisive president, and partly because it's sounds like a fart!


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Steve D70 said:


> Before I was ill I used to be a sheet metal worker/fabricator so I've known of the Trumpf name for many years due to their top quality industrial punches and lasers but I think they've produced watches too having seen one on chrono24.
> 
> So does anyone know anything about the watch brand re quality etc, I'd just like to know as I'm curious
> 
> .http://[IMG alt="slmsyg.jpg"]http://i64.tinypic.com/slmsyg.jpg[/IMG]


 I like that


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Steve D70, your watch is most interesting and, as you suggest, it probably relates to the Trumpf Group, a German family-owned company in the field of mechanical engineering headquartered in Ditzingen, near Stuttgart. The company was founded in 1923 when Christian Trumpf and two partners acquired Julius Geiger GmbH, a machine shop in Stuttgart, and over the years Trumpf has grown into a very large concern with production facilities in different parts of the world. Trumpf is today one of the world's biggest providers of machine tools, and the main focus of the company/group has been the different means of working sheet metal, including lasers. For those interested in Trumpf, Wikipedia has a useful article.

As for whether Trumpf has actually manufactured watches on a commercial basis, in part or in whole, the jury is out, but the existence of Trumpf branded watches indicates that the firm was probably involved in some aspects of watch production, at least for a period (or periods) of time in the past. In fact, I have found an interesting Trumpf web page specifically relating to the present involvement of Trumpf with the jewellery and watch industry, the address for which is: www.trumpf.com/en_INT/industries/watch-and-jewellery-industry/

Evidently, the Trumpf Group is certainly currently involved with the development and use of lasers for cutting various components of watches including balance wheels and hands, as well as manufacturing induction generators used for the growing of synthetic gemstones.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> Dear @Steve D70, your watch is most interesting and, as you suggest, it probably relates to the Trumpf Group, a German family-owned company in the field of mechanical engineering headquartered in Ditzingen, near Stuttgart. The company was founded in 1923 when Christian Trumpf and two partners acquired Julius Geiger GmbH, a machine shop in Stuttgart, and over the years Trumpf has grown into a very large concern with production facilities in different parts of the world. Trumpf is today one of the world's biggest providers of machine tools, and the main focus of the company/group has been the different means of working sheet metal, including lasers. For those interested in Trumpf, Wikipedia has a useful article.
> 
> As for whether Trumpf has actually manufactured watches on a commercial basis, in part or in whole, the jury is out, but the existence of Trumpf branded watches indicates that the firm was probably involved in some aspects of watch production, at least for a period (or periods) of time in the past. In fact, I have found an interesting Trumpf web page specifically relating to the present involvement of Trumpf with the jewellery and watch industry, the address for which is: www.trumpf.com/en_INT/industries/watch-and-jewellery-industry/
> 
> Evidently, the Trumpf Group is certainly currently involved with the development and use of lasers for cutting various components of watches including balance wheels and hands, as well as manufacturing induction generators used for the growing of synthetic gemstones.


 i would guess it is a gift or retirement watch.. some one should get one and show what is inside. vin


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

> Dear @Steve D70, your watch is most interesting and, as you suggest, it probably relates to the Trumpf Group, a German family-owned company in the field of mechanical engineering headquartered in Ditzingen, near Stuttgart. The company was founded in 1923 when Christian Trumpf and two partners acquired Julius Geiger GmbH, a machine shop in Stuttgart, and over the years Trumpf has grown into a very large concern with production facilities in different parts of the world. Trumpf is today one of the world's biggest providers of machine tools, and the main focus of the company/group has been the different means of working sheet metal, including lasers. For those interested in Trumpf, Wikipedia has a useful article.
> 
> As for whether Trumpf has actually manufactured watches on a commercial basis, in part or in whole, the jury is out, but the existence of Trumpf branded watches indicates that the firm was probably involved in some aspects of watch production, at least for a period (or periods) of time in the past. In fact, I have found an interesting Trumpf web page specifically relating to the present involvement of Trumpf with the jewellery and watch industry, the address for which is: www.trumpf.com/en_INT/industries/watch-and-jewellery-industry/
> 
> Evidently, the Trumpf Group is certainly currently involved with the development and use of lasers for cutting various components of watches including balance wheels and hands, as well as manufacturing induction generators used for the growing of synthetic gemstones.


 There's two on chrono24 from the same seller I believe here's a bit more info.http://[IMG alt="2kg1t4.jpg"]http://i64.tinypic.com/2kg1t4.jpg[/IMG]

http://[IMG alt="2upv2pk.png"]http://i66.tinypic.com/2upv2pk.png[/IMG]

http://[IMG alt="35at0tj.png"]http://i64.tinypic.com/35at0tj.png[/IMG]

The other one.

http://[IMG alt="200ae12.png"]http://i65.tinypic.com/200ae12.png[/IMG]

http://[IMG alt="2gw7r5f.png"]http://i67.tinypic.com/2gw7r5f.png[/IMG]


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Just sent them an email asking for information.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for providing all the details provided with those two Trumpf watches, dear Steve @Steve D70. The existence of different models implies that Trumpf probably did produce watches for a limited period that were marketed rather than gifted. However, the comprehensive textual information given with the two watches above does not answer the key questions about Trumpf watches and more research is needed.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

No but now I want one just because the name is so close to my favorite person right now.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------

